# Remember when......



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2016)

all you needed was a radio, a good action packed story and a whole lot of imagination?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh Yeah.  I remember it well.

I often thought;  "Wouldn't it be nice if there were pictures to go with the words?"

Silly boy!  That will never happen.   DUH


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 17, 2016)

Weren't radios tiny in those days?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 17, 2016)

RIGHT  Goldfynche.  They were actually a piece of furniture.  Ha Ha


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2016)

I remember being enthralled by the stories on the radio.  And yes, they were great big pieces of furniture.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2016)

Pappy said:


> all you needed was a radio, a good action packed story and a whole lot of imagination?


My grandparents had a radio like that and I guess my father used to listen to it.  I think we had a nice large radio, too, but I was very young...the tv came along several years after I was born.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 17, 2016)

Ours had a short wave channel.  Didn't get much reception, but I used to run through that dial a lot when I was a kid.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Ours had a short wave channel.  Didn't get much reception, but I used to run through that dial a lot when I was a kid.



If I placed the disl between stations, I would pick up police scans..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

My grandmother had one of those big radios - it picked up lots of stations around the world.  

But radio stories were not part of my childhood.  We already had a tv when I was born in 52.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 18, 2016)

We got our first radio set when I was 3 or 4.  I thought there were people living inside it - well, where else did the sound come from?  Later, I had my own 'crystal set'.  No batteries needed - just a long aerial.
I used to love listening to "Journey into space" - first broadcast in the late 1950'w when space travel of any sort was pure science fiction.  Recently I downloaded the 're-mastered'  series from Youtube as Mp3 and listen to it in the camper when we're on vacation.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 18, 2016)

I remember my dad listening to Paul Harvey on the radio on Sunday mornings.   Fond memories and I have been an avid talk radio listener too.


----------



## happytime (Jul 26, 2016)

I remember my sisters listening to the love stories on the radio. Must have been very small because that's all I remember. Then my Mom an Dad got this huge TV
We had 3 channels to choose from, my brother an I could argue over what show to watch even then. Black n White an it went off at 2am I think with the flag waving
an America the Beautiful playing????correct me if I'm wrong. Much later years I had one in my room,still b&W, that was a big deal back then.


----------



## oldman (Jul 27, 2016)

Often times, I wish that TV was never invented. I don't remember much about just listening to the radio, except on Saturday nights when my Dad would turn on the Country Jubilee out of Wheeling, WV. It was much like the Grand Old Opry. Oh yeah, and also the Friday night fights before they were televised on TV.


----------

